# South African id.



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

I am a temp res. married to a SA lady and have been here now three and a half years, applying for my pr very shortly.
Is there any way i can get a SA id before my pr is granted?
Thanks for any reply.


----------



## dallant (Apr 8, 2014)

Nope. ID number and book come after PR is granted. From my experience and others on this forum, count on 18 to 24 months (i'm going on 28 months now).


----------



## perky (Mar 8, 2009)

*SA id*

Thanks for the reply re my id query, it was much as i expected but hoped there was a way round it.
Tell me about waiting times!!! as they say here it will be done now now which anywhere else means " your guess is as good as mine "


----------

